# Another's Tokyo trip thread !



## rami_m (Oct 4, 2016)

Going to Tokyo next month. Apparently it's a desert out there. I just hope I can find a decent Whisky bottle or three. If you can make suggestions on where to look it would be great.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 4, 2016)

what are you looking for?


----------



## rami_m (Oct 4, 2016)

Habiki, Yamasaki, any decent whiskey to bring back home.


----------



## Doug (Oct 4, 2016)

Duty free at Narita had good selection. Picked up Hibiki 17 in decorated bottle.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 4, 2016)

Doug said:


> Duty free at Narita had good selection. Picked up Hibiki 17 in decorated bottle.



When and how much? My friend was there last month and there was none.


----------



## Doug (Oct 4, 2016)

Was there back in March. Forgot what I paid but seemed reasonable.


----------



## pkjames (Oct 5, 2016)

duty-free at the airport is 2x the street price. I spent 5 days in Tokyo last month, scored 0 bottle


----------



## Doug (Oct 5, 2016)

pkjames said:


> duty-free at the airport is 2x the street price. I spent 5 days in Tokyo last month, scored 0 bottle



A bird in hand,,,,,


----------



## rami_m (Oct 5, 2016)

pkjames said:


> duty-free at the airport is 2x the street price. I spent 5 days in Tokyo last month, scored 0 bottle



Don't say that. Did you find anything worthwhile?


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 5, 2016)

are you just looking for good deals or is there nothing in sydney either?


----------



## rami_m (Oct 5, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> are you just looking for good deals or is there nothing in sydney either?



Well alcohol in Sydney is about 40% markup+ no Japanese whiskey except one or 2 brands.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 8, 2016)

No advice? I am looking for good Japanese whiskey that may go under the radar. And if possible where to procure it.


----------



## Zweber12 (Oct 10, 2016)

Try the "THE MASH TUN TOKYO" bar; went there and they had fantastic selection of very rare Japanese whiskey. http://s.ameblo.jp/themashtun2009/. Pm me for the full address.


----------



## rami_m (Nov 1, 2016)

2 days to go! 

I can't wait to leave already.


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 2, 2016)

Bon voyage, Rami. 
Have a great trip. We'll expect a full write-up on your return 
Just for those living vicariously (or planning, say, another trip themselves)


----------



## pkjames (Nov 2, 2016)

Have a great trip! I am so jealous about what is waiting for you in Tokyo, and yes, Tony is a legend!


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 2, 2016)

Have fun Rami


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 3, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Well alcohol in Sydney is about 40% markup+ no Japanese whiskey except one or 2 brands.



Yeah we get killed by tax on alcohol over here. So the premium stuff is crazy expensive.

And have fun... we want lots of pics.


----------



## rami_m (Nov 5, 2016)

Got here. Just starting to explore. Travelling with a kid is a challenge


----------

